# LCD Monitor Vendor- What Command?

## dman777

Is there a statment/utility that I can run on the CLI that will tell me what vendor the LCD monitor is of my laptop? Or a code output which I can then google to find the vendor?

----------

## poly_poly-man

(wow.. perfect opportunity for a plug...)

emerge read-edid (it's in most major distributions), run get-edid piped to parse-edid. You should see the vendor name as a three character code. Ironically, it's microsoft who standardizes the codes... you can try to find the spreadsheet that contains them all...

If you need something more scriptable, I'll write you a program to get the three character codes ut of the EDID and return just that.

Also, here's hoping your video card supports that method... there's a few other ways to get it that I can help you with.

And, btw, this won't tell you who makes the panel itself... only who makes the monitor (for example, a dell monitor will give the code for dell, not for panasonic). The panel maker is not accessible via computer.

----------

## dman777

ya, it's the panel maker i was hopeing for. i am switching my refurbished laptop for a new one and i wanted to see if i would get the same screen vendor(i like the screen alot) on the new laptop.

Is there a way to find out without taking the laptop apart?

----------

## carolin

How does LCD monitor from a laptop work and comunicate with the motherboard? Hello everyone, As far as know most laptops LCD monitors are connected to the video card on the motherboard by a video cable. The LCD also has AC/DC inverter that converts low voltage DC power to higher voltage AC for a backlilght bulb. Do all laptops today this type of structure? Do all monitors today have backligh bulb?

----------

## dol-sen

The trend today is to move away from backlight bulbs and use led's.  When you look at a screen be it laptop, monitor, new flat panel tv,  if you see that the screen is very thin, especially compared to the others.  It most likely uses the new led backlight system.  No need for space and reflector for the backlight to spread out behind the lcd panel.

----------

